# Air brakes to electric?



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever converted a trailer with air brakes to electric? As I look online I have found a few people who have done it, but not a lot of info. I'm not really familiar with air brakes. I have a trailer I'm looking into for another business that can easily be pulled with a one ton truck, but they only make them with air brakes expecting you to pull it with a semi. Anyway I want to see if I can make the brakes electric or if I should just admit I have to swap the axles! Thanks for the help.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What spindles are on the axles? inner and outer bearing sizes? what is the GVW of the trailer? What backing plate mount is on the axle? Lunette or ball type coupler on the trailer?


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

All I know so far is that it is around 16,500 pounds and it has a lunette coupler. I will try to find out more soon. Thanks


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you'll find in the end that its easier to just swap axles. By the time youve bought all new hubs/drums, hardware, you can just buy the axles. also, if you do the conversion (if its possible with your set up) you'll have to ensure the new stuff is going to accomodate your current rims. (they may have to be switched also depending on hardware)


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

they question is will the trailer have the braking power with electric to handle the loads it was designed for?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Dexter makes axles as heavy as 15,000lbs capacity with electric brakes. Suggested retail is in the neighborhood of $1,750.00 for a single axle assembly. They have 12 1/4" x 5" brake assemblies. However at that weight if I was to part from air I would consider Electric over Hydraulic. Available with anti-lock, they are mulch less susceptible to fade and corrosion.


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

The Mulch Has Returned.:laughing:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

rofoth6;1288265 said:


> The Mulch Has Returned.:laughing:


It's been here mulch of the time.Thumbs Up


----------

